# TEST & *Warning* don't read if you don't want to see a possibly too graphic pic



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

If you've looked, and you wonder what the hell is wrong with me, this is from a pic of the catecombs in Paris, which is a popular tourist site. I'm testing the mod squad's solution to see if I can do it correctly.










Edit:
Shoot!

```
[url=http://www.yourdomain.com/yourimage.jpg][IMG]http://www.yourdomain.com/yourimage.jpg[/IMG][/url]
```


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, I did it. Staff: feel free to move it if I posted in the improper place (I didn't really see a good section).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't see any need to delete. Maybe you could explain what you did in case someone else wants to try the same thing?


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I don't see any need to delete. Maybe you could explain what you did in case someone else wants to try the same thing?


I didn't post anything about deleting the thread! I followed the suggested mod squad solution after the moaning about the other pic was done. So deleting it?? Why would you even? 
Is the section good, though?

Do you mean what I did regarding having to stare at Harvey's link, stare at my link, stare at Harvey's link, stare at my link, add the 5, carry the 2, divide by eleventy, cross my fingers and hope it worked? Lol, I'm not really sure I can help. I really did have to just stare at the two links, compare them, and copy as closely as I could. I'll have to do the same thing next time, too, probably.

Yaknow what else I'd like to refer to in this thread, is how to post a link, but name it whatever I'd like. I was never good at remembering how to do that, and often sites have the option when you click on the link icon while posting. A box pops up where you paste the link, then another box pops up where you can name it like: click here <-only that's not actually a working link (Did that make sense?). I know there's a manual way to do that when it's not a site option, but, as I said, I never remember how to do it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cat said:


> I didn't post anything about deleting the thread! I followed the suggested mod squad solution after the moaning about the other pic was done. So deleting it?? Why would you even?
> Is the section good, though?


This section is fine, since you are trying to figure something out and this is the board for for that. Please accept my apologies for the word delete; I said that in error.



> Do you mean what I did regarding having to stare at Harvey's link, stare at my link, stare at Harvey's link, stare at my link, add the 5, carry the 2, divide by eleventy, cross my fingers and hope it worked? Lol, I'm not really sure I can help. I really did have to just stare at the two links, compare them, and copy as closely as I could. I'll have to do the same thing next time, too, probably.
> 
> Yaknow what else I'd like to refer to in this thread, is how to post a link, but name it whatever I'd like. I was never good at remembering how to do that, and often sites have the option when you click on the link icon while posting. A box pops up where you paste the link, then another box pops up where you can name it like: click here <-only that's not actually a working link (Did that make sense?). I know there's a manual way to do that when it's not a site option, but, as I said, I never remember how to do it.


Okay, if I am following your question...

Let's say you want to post this link:

http://savivi.deviantart.com/art/Regency-Hero-Dress-Up-Doll-101669291

and call it: Good Looking Paper Doll

What you would do is:

1. Paste the link: http://savivi.deviantart.com/art/Regency-Hero-Dress-Up-Doll-101669291
2. Add the following codes and text. (I've added spaces so you can see what to add)

[ url=http://savivi.deviantart.com/art/Regency-Hero-Dress-Up-Doll-101669291]Good Looking Paper Doll[ /url]

when the spaces are removed, you should get this:

Good Looking Paper Doll

Does that answer your question? Let me know.

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Cat...did you or are you having a custom skin made If so...I love it!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chynared!

Congratulations on your 1000th post!









Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Chynared!
> 
> Congratulations on your 1000th post!
> 
> Betsy


*Woo hoo...thanks Betsy, I didn't even notice!!! *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw you were close (2 away) and I stayed up stalking you, LOL!

Congrats & have a good evening!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Woo hoo...thanks Betsy, I didn't even notice!!! *


WTG Chyna!! congrats on 1000!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I saw you were close (2 away) and I stayed up stalking you, LOL!
> 
> Congrats & have a good evening!
> 
> Betsy


*LOL, I had a stalker 

Thanks Angela!*


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, Leslie! That's exactly what I was trying to describe. Thanks very much!!

Now lets see if I can do it without hurting myself -harhar.

Chynared, after thinking about it for a day or so, and now seeing the coupon Octochick posted, I think I'll go ahead and order it. It may end up being too creepy for me. There's a thread about it *here*. Octochick started yet another thread, though ...maybe she was insulted by my posting the skull pics in her original thread?

TaDaaaa! So easy, why can't I ever remember that? Thanks again, Leslie.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Cat said:


> Yes, Leslie! That's exactly what I was trying to describe. Thanks very much!!
> 
> Now lets see if I can do it without hurting myself -harhar.
> 
> ...


*Just think of them as fake skulls. How about blurring it a tad?*


----------

